# Reminder : it is predial time



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

For those property owners out there - you can now pay your 2018 predial at a discount. We paid ours earlier this week. It was up a bit from last year - so perhaps you renters out there may see an increase coming. But the increase wasn't that much in dollar terms.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> For those property owners out there - you can now pay your 2018 predial at a discount. We paid ours earlier this week. It was up a bit from last year - so perhaps you renters out there may see an increase coming. But the increase wasn't that much in dollar terms.


When I saw the title of this thread, I read it as "pre-dial" and thought it had something to do with turning the clock back next month!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

We can´t pay until Jan. 1st. I haven´t heard of any municipalities accepting "predial" payments in Sept.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> When I saw the title of this thread, I read it as "pre-dial" and thought it had something to do with turning the clock back next month!


It is just one less thing for you to worry about as a renter. And yes - this forum has gone down the avenue where predial doesn't amount to much - but in our locale/ in our situation with all the INAPAM/early pay discounts it still amounted to about $900 USD - which I charged to my BofA Blue Rewards card - getting a decent exchange rate and earning some points for travel...


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> We can´t pay until Jan. 1st. I haven´t heard of any municipalities accepting "predial" payments in Sept.


Paid - with receipt. Morelos.

Edit : and I am guessing - but I think the early payment discount might have been around 20%.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> Paid - with receipt. Morelos.


H. Ayuntamiento de Yautepec; Morelos

Your state collects and gives dscounts for "predial" in Nov. 17% and Dec. 14% and our city of SLP collects it starting in Jan. and gives discounts if paid in Jan. 15% , Feb. 10% and if paid in Mar. 5%. 50% discount to seniors. It is the same setup as SLP in Baja California also where I used to have a house.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> H. Ayuntamiento de Yautepec; Morelos
> 
> Your state collects and gives dscounts for "predial" in Nov. 17% and Dec. 14% and our city of SLP collects it starting in Jan. and gives discounts if paid in Jan. 15% , Feb. 10% and if paid in Mar. 5%. 50% discount to seniors.


But it so hard to do the math. Is the INAPAM discount applied at the end of the calculation or the beginning ? In our case they draw a distinction between state and municipal taxes. One of those two do not apply early payment discounts (probably municipal). For sure - we did not get a 50% discount via INAPAM. Without breaking out the paperwork and calculator - we saved perhaps 1/3 as seniors, paying early.

Edit : and it is not so much that we care about a hundred dollars here or there (our property taxes are a fraction of what they were in the States).


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> But it so hard to do the math. Is the INAPAM discount applied at the end of the calculation or the beginning ? In our case they draw a distinction between state and municipal taxes. One of those two do not apply early payment discounts (probably municipal). For sure - we did not get a 50% discount via INAPAM. Without breaking out the paperwork and calculator - we saved perhaps 1/3 as seniors, paying early.


I think the 50% discount is only for Mexican citizens. That is what they told me in Mexicali. As far as I understand it there are no state property taxes only municipal property taxes. In the US it is county property taxes. Here there are 2 ciites joined together and each city collects it´s own "predial".


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> I think the 50% discount is only for Mexican citizens. That is what they told me in Mexicali. As far as I understand it there are no state property taxes only municipal property taxes. In the US it is county property taxes. Here there are 2 ciites joined together and each city collects it´s own "predial".


Not so in Morelos - and they do honor the INAPAM discount.

And I certainly could be mistaken - but I believe the only difference between myself and a Mexican born citizen is that I can not vote - at least until January - when we visit SRE. Am I wrong ?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> Not so in Morelos - and they do honor the INAPAM discount.
> 
> And I certainly could be mistaken - but I believe the only difference between myself and a Mexican born citizen is that I can not vote - at least until January - when we visit SRE. Am I wrong ?


There are some differences. The 50% discount on "predial" is a system which is involved in the "patrimonio" [heritage] section in the Mexican Constitution, I think. This is possibly only for Mexican Citizens among some other rights they have that foreigners do not have.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

horseshoe846 said:


> It is just one less thing for you to worry about as a renter. And yes - this forum has gone down the avenue where predial doesn't amount to much - but in our locale/ in our situation with all the INAPAM/early pay discounts it still amounted to about $900 USD - which I charged to my BofA Blue Rewards card - getting a decent exchange rate and earning some points for travel...



Where the heck do you live where your property taxes are $900 USD? I just sold my beach house just north of Puerto Vallarta and my yearly property tax was $28 USD........


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

We can't pay predial until January where I live, either. Nor is it worth it to me to stand in a lineup in January to get a 15% discount on my 500 PESO tax bill (no wonder we have such crummy infrastructure).
And yeah, I'm also curious as to where someone gets a $900 property tax bill in Mexico unless they own a resort.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

In Jalisco, predial is due in six equal monthly payments during the months of January to June. There is about a 15% discount for paying it all up front before the end of February.

There is also about a 40% discount for INAPAM card holders, but only for Mexican citizens. This is the first year I qualified for that discount. 

From the reports in this thread it sounds like each state has slightly different rules. However, Morelos with its payments in November and December sounds like an outlier. Also, the size of the predial in Morelos sounds completely different. My predial has steadily increased every year and is now up to about 1500 pesos a year. With the discount, I paid about 800 pesos this year.


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie (Aug 15, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> For those property owners out there - you can now pay your 2018 predial at a discount. We paid ours earlier this week. It was up a bit from last year - so perhaps you renters out there may see an increase coming. But the increase wasn't that much in dollar terms.


Different states offer discounts at different times. Increases are also different from state to state. Predial can be paid at any time.


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie (Aug 15, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> In Jalisco, predial is due in six equal monthly payments during the months of January to June. There is about a 15% discount for paying it all up front before the end of February.
> 
> There is also about a 40% discount for INAPAM card holders, but only for Mexican citizens. This is the first year I qualified for that discount.
> 
> From the reports in this thread it sounds like each state has slightly different rules. However, Morelos with its payments in November and December sounds like an outlier. Also, the size of the predial in Morelos sounds completely different. My predial has steadily increased every year and is now up to about 1500 pesos a year. With the discount, I paid about 800 pesos this year.


We pay predial in 3 different municipalities in Jalisco. It is paid in full each January. The predial is set by state legislatures. Each state can dictate their own rules.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm going to split this post into two pieces so it doesn't get too long. First here is a description of the predial discounts here...

"During September, October, November and December there will be important fiscal incentives
In support of the economy of families, the Citizen Government of Cuernavaca led by the Mayor, Cuauhtémoc Blanco Bravo, arranged a campaign of discounts from September to December in the payment of property and municipal services, as well as fines and surcharges.
Fiscal incentives were established as follows: September 20 percent, October 15 percent, and November and December 10 percent prepayment of property tax and municipal services.
In addition to this stimulus, the City of Cuernavaca seeks to support those who have a moratorium with 50 percent in September, 40 percent in October and 30 percent in November and December this year.
For seniors, retirees and pensioners there will be a 50 percent discount from September to December on their contributions.
In this way they can take advantage of the discounts to regularize their patrimonial situation, in addition to strengthening the generation of works in benefit of the city, through the municipal collection."


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm looking at the receipts from our 2018 predial payment. First off - I misspoke yesterday. At today's exchange rate we paid $775 US (after discounts).

There are five line items on the receipts.
- Impuesto Predial Pago Anticipado (for which we received a 50% discount). This item is related to what we paid for the property.
- 25% De Adicionales Pago Anticipado (which is a charge of 25% of the predial - no discount applied to this value).
- Pago Anticipado de Servicios de Infrastructura (we got a 50% discount). 
- Then there is another charge of 25% for this Infrastructure fee (again no discount).
- And finally a charge for Recoleccion de Basura (50% discount again).

No where on these pages do I see any early payment discount. Perhaps it doesn't apply if you get an INAPAM discount. Well there was no line at the payment window anyway. There will be quite a line in January...


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> ....
> Also, the size of the predial in Morelos sounds completely different. My predial has steadily increased every year and is now up to about 1500 pesos a year. With the discount, I paid about 800 pesos this year.


I don't think the difference is Morelos vs. Jalisco, but is related to Cuernavaca specifically, and probably the region in Cuernavaca where Horseshoe lives, as well as the value of his house and property.

Our predial in nearby Tepoztlán is somewhere in the CDN$45 per year range (I don't remember the exact amount), without a discount.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Without getting into too much personal info - yes we live in a nice community - but the Colonia has a wide range of housing. There are many much more exclusive places in Cuernavaca than where we live. There are also some awesome houses in some of those canyons in Tepoztlan 

Before discounts - the garbage collection fee alone was 2520 pesos (142 US) - and that has nothing to do with what we paid for the house.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> Without getting into too much personal info - yes we live in a nice community - but the Colonia has a wide range of housing. There are many much more exclusive places in Cuernavaca than where we live. There are also some awesome houses in some of those canyons in Tepoztlan
> 
> Before discounts - the garbage collection fee alone was 2520 pesos (142 US) - and that has nothing to do with what we paid for the house.


Ouch! I'd be pretty p'd if they charged for garbage collection with my predial, considering that I don't get garbage collection where I live, and have to haul it all to the dump myself. When I had a storefront in town, I was charged 600 pesos/year for garbage collection, couldn't get the business license without it. And I thought the 600 pesos was steep considering that my business only generated about one small grocery store-size bag of garbage a week.
BTW am in Nayarit.


----------

